

Important notice for free software supporters using Gmail - potomak
http://www.fsf.org/campaigns/jstrap/gmail/

======
evan0202
This campaign is ridiculous. People don't want to run their own mail server,
because Google can do it better. They understand and are willing to sacrifice
ownership of their data for the convenience of letting Google manage it. Given
this, the difference between using their javascript frontend and an open
source mail client is so minimal in comparison I don't even see the point.
Gmail's frontend is also much better than Thunderbird or any OSS client's I've
ever used.

------
mooism2
Worrying about Google's Javascript being proprietary while not worrying about,
say, Google's spam-filter being proprietary seems a bit silly.

The important thing from a software-freedom point of view isn't whose computer
the code runs on, it's whose data the code is processing.

------
demonicus
Really..?

